# Best honey containers 8,12oz



## Khines (Dec 25, 2016)

Looking to see what everyone uses for there honey and what site to buy from


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Shipping costs are almost always the killer. I watch for sales on canning jars and sell pints and quarts. But many just have to have a honey bear so it is good to get a large box of the 12 ounce ones. I like the ldpe hazy ones over the unsqueezable new clear ones. They melt so easy while reliquifying them as your hopefully raw minimally heated honey will crystallize pretty rapidly. Most people want their purchase to be liquid although some do prefer the crystalized. Find a supplier you can drive to hopefully. Sailor plastics sells containers. Viking plastics is another. Mann lake and free shipping always attracts those who only want a few because of free shipping on dozen lots of containers. But Getting the 250 bear box still works out a lot cheaper.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

Honey is sold by the pound so the 12oz. is the right container. I use glass. People no matter you tell them, will just pop the crystallized honey in the mocrowave for a few memnets to warm it up....so i use glass....costs me more but I think of the peeps eating my honey....


----------

